# Which Chapter



## The Scarecrow (Aug 16, 2007)

Witch of these chapters is the best.

Blood Angels :twisted: 

Ultra Marines :x 

Dark Angels :evil: 


Comments would be appreciated


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Best in what way? The Blood Angels are by far the most noble and most beatific by virtue of Sanguinius. They're also the fighty-est of the more "codex" Space Marine Chapters. The Dark Angels are a bunch of secretive bastards, who are as psychologically scarred as the Blood Angels but are more somber in how they deal with their bloody past. They're by far the shootiest of the Space Marine variants. The Ultramarines are Spartan, bland in every sense of the word, but set a standard with which the entire Adeptus Astartes functions. And for some reason, blue does look quite sharp on the sons of Roboute Guilliman...

As for which Chapter plays the best overall... it's ultimately in the hands of the player. I've seen Ultramarines armies outfight World Eaters in close combat in the hands of a skilled player, and I've seen Blood Angels outshoot Tau. Personally, I think the Black Templars are the best of the variant lists, purely because they combine exceptional close combat skill with what's essentially Codex: Space Marines quality firepower.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Blood Angels. They have great character to them - very hot blooded individuals without being barbaric.

Yea thats about it lol.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm gonna say that of those listed in the original post, I prefer Dark Angels. They have more character than UltraSmurfs, and more variety than Blood Angels. And, while they can be one of the shootier SM armies (granted compared to IG and Tau, that's not too shooty), DA can also be a very effective CC army as well.

But, despite my opinions on named chapters, I'd still go DIY.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh was DIY a option?

If it is then go DIY!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

There is no good reason EVER to do Ultra Baw Bags!

Though i think DIY, or even a chapter that not much is known about. I've been playing Iron Snakes since they first started to appear in Inferno!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

DIY?

Dipped in Yelllow?

Don't ignore Yarrik?

what does it mean.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Do it Yourself, ie; come up with your own chapter background and colour scheme


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Ultramarines. I stand by my original opinion. A well painted, well assembled ultramarines army is something you see not often enough.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I do. ;P


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm not talking spray painted blue with yellow here and there, I'm talking highlights, drybrushing, flocked bases, dynamic character basing, and conversions aplenty. There's a way to do ultramarines and still look original.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Horus is right, 'which is the best' is the worst question ever.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

torealis said:


> Horus is right, 'which is the best' is the worst question ever.


yeah because its so obvious that its Dark Angels


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Read the back of the Spaz marines codex under chapter traits. Best jsource to get a chapter started.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Best? Best for what? Just different really. If you want a close combat force then Blood Angels is what you are after.

IMO Paint up your own Chapter colours and use which rules you fancy on the day.
This means you can add whatever minis you like to your SM army and can play different styles when you fancy.
Just let your opponent know that ' this is my sucessor Chapter and they are really X Angels/Marines when it comes to the rules.' :wink:


----------

